# Anybody use Bamboo or Lumboo lumber



## danhux (Feb 28, 2009)

Have any of you ever used this type of Bamboo or lumber. Here's a link, I was interested in trying it, but I swear it's the ugliest stuff i've seen in my life. I've posted a link, have a look please
http://www.calibamboo.com/bamboo-lumber-lumboo.html

If you've used it,,what did you think?

Thanks,
dan


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

I've never used it, so I might be totally wrong, but from the pictures it looks like it has a lot of voids.

I'm all for bamboo products, but this doesn't look great.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll pass.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

That "fence post" lumber is not the type of bamboo you'd use for building furniture. That looks like a low cost product for exterior use.

With normal bamboo lumber, there are no voids at all. It's easy to work with, and cuts a lot like red oak. It splinters very easily on crossgrain cuts. It also has a very unique smell.

Last year we did a job that used about $25,000 worth of bamboo. We had bamboo "plywood" shipped direct from China, and also purchased a lot "lumber". Typically like the 3 ply plywood and stair treads here.
http://www.nwbamboo.com/materials.html

There are no voids at all in bamboo. It's easy to work with, and cuts a lot like red oak. It splinters very easily on crossgrain cuts. It also has a very unique smell.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

We put some bamboo flooring in our house and I had quite a bit left over. I've used it in a number of projects and I really like it. The flooring came pre-finished with a very beautiful and rugged finish. Therefore, I always have to find a way to hide the edges and the back.

Bamboo is a great "wood" to work with. Note that, technically, it is not a wood - it is a grass. I like telling people that we have a grass floor.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

They say it's affordable, but a single 2×4x8' is $8.


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

I have used bamboo for years in model airplane building in various places. Its the strongest, toughest wood I know of. Almost like using carbon fiber rod!

Rufus


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

i have no experience working with Bamboo lumber, however, I do know that the earliest versions of bamboo flooring had major issues with flexing and warping after installation. So you may need to take into account a significant shifting in the wood lumber in your designs. You might just experiment with a few pieces in different environments and see how they react to different levels of humidity.

the fence posts in the picture have an odd similarity to spam. I just can't help put think that they are just long tubes of spam =P


----------



## JasonIndy (Dec 29, 2008)

"Large bamboo poles are shredded into strips and configured into a matrix optimized for structural integrity. Once the bamboo matrix is built a low VOC resin is added and the bamboo is placed into a hydraulic press which compresses the material at several hundred thousand pounds of force. The result is an extremely dense bamboo block and is nearly indestructible. The bamboo block is then milled and sanded into the world's first dimensional bamboo lumber: LumBoo™"

I dunno, doesn't sound very 'au naturel' to me.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Interesting. They mention termite resistance, but then say that it should be sealed. They don't really mention if it is useable for fence posts, but that seems like a great use.

One other thing that seems odd is that the size of a 2×4 was reduced to 1" by 3". What's up with that?


----------



## pacnwguy (Oct 1, 2010)

DO NOT BUY LUMBOO from CaliBamboo. I purchased a bunch of it for a fencing project, and the material is inferior grade. Even after applying their special protectant coating to the lumboo, it got moldy. This stuff is crap. Do not waste your $ !! I thought I was doing something good for the environment by choosing this over treated lumber. I'm sticking with the treated wood.


----------



## harbortides2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Has anyone had a good experience with lumboo?


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

I picked up a stack of 3/4" bamboo flooring material that was 3+" wide and 36" long and was plastic wrapped. I ran it through my planer and edged it and cut it into 1 1/4" to glue up into a cutting board. Have not gone past this stage yet but it works out nicely although it splinters easily on cross cuts. I think once I seal it, it will look great. Very hard stuff!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have used bamboo flooring scraps for small boxes.IT CUTS,SANDS,and routs like oak with sharp bits.Dont bear down on sander as it will delaminate if you get it over warm!


----------



## LazerGuy (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's a chest I did recently and am very happy with the end results of it.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46768


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

The folks at Cali are great but when I bought bamboo from them and brought it home to the high desert… Well, read the bamboo part of my project: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/15908


----------



## SmartBamboo (Dec 27, 2013)

The bamboo from your link is not a traditional lumber for furniture.

We are SmartBamboo from China (www.smartbamboo.com). High grade bamboo lumber is available. Also, we have NEW BAMBOO named DENSITY, which is available on many colors (Teak and Ebony color etc.).

FSC certified lumber is available too. Thank you.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Well the Pandas like it….......................
Seriously, have looked at this and the above answers some questions.
I've read where this is stronger than steel . The Orientals build scaffolding for buildings with it.

Good post Dan


----------



## Calkich64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi there, I used some bamboo flooring products which has no voids and can also be easily refurnished it looks pretty much like hardwood flooring but bamboo is more affordable and offer excellent durability. 
i think you can check your own any voids and originality.

https://www.ambientbp.com/bamboo-flooring-cost.php


----------



## Amitty (May 9, 2020)

> I ve never used it, so I might be totally wrong, but from the pictures it looks like it has a lot of voids.
> 
> I m all for bamboo products, but this doesn t look great.
> 
> - John Steffen


----------

